# Hi all.... Help please ..



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I came on this forum a year ago now, I was having major symptoms, the doctors did some bloods and tested my thyroid, he said they we slightly abnormal but nothin to worry about.

I have carried on suffering the horrible symptoms on and of - more on then off!! I am sick of constantly being told its all down to anxiety when I know in my heart it's not.

I got pregnant after being told for 16 yrs I could never have children, through my pregnancy my symptoms were not so bad.

My baby is now 15 weeks old, at two weeks old deppression hit me bad, I think it was due to a combination of giving birth and all my symtoms taking over every waking minute of my life. My symptoms have worsed since a year ago and include..

Fatigue - tiredness like I've never felt before, my baby sleeps through the night and I get plenty of sleep !! Try expaining this to the gp though!

Tremours in my hands.

Dizzy spells all the time, sometimes I feel so unsteady on my feet, this can last for days and come out of no where.

Palps. skipt beats, shortness of breath.

I've started getting hot sweats, like a rush of heat running through my body, then I can also feel so cold when others are hot.

I have nasel drip, pressure sometimes on the bridge of my nose.

I have pressure behind one eye, weird vision at times.

Headaches - more like a pressure on one side of my head

Ear- I feel like my ears are blocked at times, Ive had them checked,

I feel panic for no reason, this can last all day long, it feels like I am on the edge of a panic attack all the time, its the worst feeling ever.

I feel like I am not connected - like I am watching myself from the outside in.

I get nausea, which comes in bouts and can stay for days, I cant face food when I get this.

My scalp is a mess, I have NEVER suffered dandruff before, I put this down to hormones through having a baby, but I have just read this can be a symptom.

My nails have now got ridges in them.

I feel very shaky when I stand, my neck feel like its shaking - sort of like my head is too heavy an my neck wont support it - anyone relate to this one ?

I know I am deppressed, which Is why for the first time 8 weeks ago I aggreed to go on antid's.

Now I am stuggling every minute of every day with all these physical symptoms, just want to feel well so I can look after my daughter.

I went back to my gp again today and she actually for ONCE got out a pad and pen and asked me to list every one of my symptoms, she started at my feet and worked her way up. She then said it all points to my thyroid. She sent me for bloods straight away and I get my results back on Tursday.

I don't know really what help I am asking for other than this hs been going on for so long and has taken over my life now, I have no life, any energy I have I have to really struggle to find so I can care for my daughter and I am not enjoying it as I feel so ill every minute of every day now.

I was wondering if my symptoms sound familiar to anyone ?

I have beens frustrated for a few years now, I think the doctors see anxiety on my notes and blame everything on that :sad0049:


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

First off, congratulations on the baby! :anim_32:

Your GP doc is correct; everything you listed points a big red flag to a thyroid issue. Many, if not all, of the signs & symptoms you are experiencing have been felt by other forum members. Don't worry, you're not losing your marbles!

Please report back in with the lab results and ranges. Be sure to ask for a copy of all of your labs from the doctor's office. They are required to provide these to you if you ask.

In the meantime try to get some much-deserved rest!

:hugs:


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

Yes!!! Congratulations on the little lady!

Yes, i agree with Bigfoot that most of your symptoms do point to thyroid issues. The one that really got me was the 'ridges in my nails.' Not just the finger nails, but the toes as well. My Endo said it was a clear sign of graves.

Hang in there! someone more experienced than myself will be along to give some good advise. Please do make sure that you get all your test results, not just blood, but all of them to be on the safe side.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I came on this forum a year ago now, I was having major symptoms, the doctors did some bloods and tested my thyroid, he said they we slightly abnormal but nothin to worry about.
> 
> ...


Hi there, Skye! It has been a while but I remember you and at the time I was convinced that you have thyroid disease.

Did you not ever get any of these tests run?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Hey, congatulations on the birth of your precious little baby girl!

You might be hyperthyroid. This test would tell.

About TSI, Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin

Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

When you get your lab results; we need the ranges also! If you post all that here, we can have a look. Some of us are pretty good at the lab stuff.

Did the doctor put you on a beta-blocker for your heart? Or is she just going to wait for the labs?


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats on the baby.

I wasn't around when you were first concern about your thyroid, but from a ton of reading I know HYPERTHYROIDISM can affect mothers post partum and may cause thyroiditis (http://www.thyroid.org.au/ThySoc/ThySocPPTD.html).

You may want to let your GYN know. He or she may be of more help to you. I know my GYN always test thyroid function before, during and after pregnancy. Hope you get some answers.


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks guys :hugs:

I had a little girl 'Ella' I just feel like I am missing out on so much, I am not well enough to leave the house now.

My GP mentioned beta Blockers, I wasn't sure why at the time, is this a common medication they give you ? My heart is all over the place, it feels like its coming through my chest at times.

I am not sure what blood tests they did a year ago, but when I rang for the results the receptionist just said I was borderline and nothing to worry about.

My family don't understand how ill I am, they think I just have panic attacks so are always nagging me to get out the house, they are not interested when I try to explain how unwell I feel, its so frustrating :sad0049:

Is this a common symptom ? My neck feels shacky, it's hard to explain, I can be stood up and all of a sudden I feel tremors in my neck and it feels like I cannot hold my head up.

Thanks Guys :hugs:


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Skye said:


> My family don't understand how ill I am, they think I just have panic attacks so are always nagging me to get out the house, they are not interested when I try to explain how unwell I feel, its so frustrating :sad0049:


Yup, sounds familiar! Until someone actually goes through it, they really have no idea how it feels. Everyone will try to pass it off as nothing -- family members, friends, and doctors. Don't feel bad, it's not from a lack of support, it's from a lack of understanding. The trick is figuring out how to accurately convey how you feel and advocate for yourself at the doctor's office. That's where this forum and the great folks here can help you.

:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> Thanks guys :hugs:
> 
> I had a little girl 'Ella' I just feel like I am missing out on so much, I am not well enough to leave the house now.
> 
> ...


Why don't you call your GP up and get her to call in the beta-blocker for you. You will feel so much better until your doc gets to the bottom of all this.

It is very hard on your heart to NOT take them right now and little Ella needs her mommy!

You just do what you know what you have to do right now and never mind what anybody else thinks. Believe me, that is the least of your problems.

God bless!


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

I started beta blockers on Tuesday. I kind of wish I had started sooner. I had shaky hands and felt my heart pounding. I have lost the shake for the most part and I feel so much more calmer. I was terrorfied to take them (I am a total worry wart). If I had known sooner I would of taken them. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for your replies :hugs:

My GP surgery isn't open again now until Monday.

God I am just praying they finally are getting to the bottom of all this, I've felt like I've been so dismissed for a long time now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> Thanks for your replies :hugs:
> 
> My GP surgery isn't open again now until Monday.
> 
> God I am just praying they finally are getting to the bottom of all this, I've felt like I've been so dismissed for a long time now.


You should feel like you have been dismissed because you have been. Join the growing club.

Sad but true!


----------



## tiredgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats on the new baby. Having felt bad for years and not knowing what was wrong i completely understand. Keep going to doctors till you get to the bottom of it and don't give up and believe them when they tell you your bloodwork is normal. I finally got my doctor to listen to me this week after self medicating myself for 8 weeks. My children are now 16 and 12 and i wish i had gotten an answer years ago. I feel like i have missed out on so much of their lives not feeling well. If today is any indication of how i will feel in the future, i don't think i will be sleeping and missing out on the rest of their lives. Children grow up to fast and you need to feel good and enjoy that precious little girl. You know your body better than anyone else and you know when something is not right. Best Wishes to you and your daughter and may you be feeling much better soon. Got to run, my house has been neglected for years too and i am catching up today so i can have a fun day out with a friend tomorrow!


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

tiredgirl said:


> Congrats on the new baby. Having felt bad for years and not knowing what was wrong i completely understand. Keep going to doctors till you get to the bottom of it and don't give up and believe them when they tell you your bloodwork is normal. I finally got my doctor to listen to me this week after self medicating myself for 8 weeks. My children are now 16 and 12 and i wish i had gotten an answer years ago. I feel like i have missed out on so much of their lives not feeling well. If today is any indication of how i will feel in the future, i don't think i will be sleeping and missing out on the rest of their lives. Children grow up to fast and you need to feel good and enjoy that precious little girl. You know your body better than anyone else and you know when something is not right. Best Wishes to you and your daughter and may you be feeling much better soon. Got to run, my house has been neglected for years too and i am catching up today so i can have a fun day out with a friend tomorrow!


Yeah thats my worst fears, missing out on so much with my Daughter, alot of the time its a real struggle to feed and change her, I want to do so much more - it feels forced. :sad0049:

Can I ask do your symptoms get worse before or durin your period at all ? Mine seam to follow this pattern ..

I hope you continue to feel well :hugs:


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

I get my blood results tomorrow. I've read on here alot of people have 'normal' results but can still have thyrod disease is this true ?

And am I intitled in the uk to get a copy of my blood results or can my gp refuse me ?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> I get my blood results tomorrow. I've read on here alot of people have 'normal' results but can still have thyrod disease is this true ?
> 
> And am I intitled in the uk to get a copy of my blood results or can my gp refuse me ?


Are you going to see about getting on a beta-blocker?

You can ask for copies; I hope they say it's okay. That's all I know. I have friends in the UK and they get their lab results and ranges.

Yes; your numbers can be in "normal range" and you can still have thyroid disease.

The tests listed below help to get to the bottom of matters.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Great thanks for that hugs6

Yeah I'm going to book in with my gp tomorrow regardless of what the test results are hugs3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> Great thanks for that hugs6
> 
> Yeah I'm going to book in with my gp tomorrow regardless of what the test results are hugs3


Good deal; please let us know!


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

I got my blood results back. THe receptionist said they were normal so I requested a copy.

Can anyone understand these please ??

Serum TSH Level 0.78 mu/L (0.40-5.00)
(GT)- Normal, No action

This is all it says - gutted :sad0049: I thought I would get some answers today.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> I got my blood results back. THe receptionist said they were normal so I requested a copy.
> 
> Can anyone understand these please ??
> 
> ...


That is a shame; they cannot tell anything by TSH alone. Oh, dear!

You do need those antibodies' tests.

It's almost as if the doc did the TSH just to humor you.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

And these again in case you need to copy:

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Andros said:


> That is a shame; they cannot tell anything by TSH alone. Oh, dear!
> 
> You do need those antibodies' tests.
> 
> ...


Now I am really annoyed. Why would my gp only do the TSH test ? Could it be finances ? Or is she just thinking all this is down to anxiety and is fobbing me off ?

Thanks for your reply andros. hugs3

I am really not sure what to do now, without ****ing off my GP. I wonder if I can get these tests private ?

Sorry, But I feel really annoyed and let down yet again


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> Now I am really annoyed. Why would my gp only do the TSH test ? Could it be finances ? Or is she just thinking all this is down to anxiety and is fobbing me off ?
> 
> Thanks for your reply andros. hugs3
> 
> ...


Honey bunny; do not apologize. Almost every one here has been treated in the same dismissive manner as you have.

THAT is why we have this board; to help the patient get in the ring and fight it out even though most are terribly ill. Sad, but true. We have to be informed and advocate for ourselves. There is no one else to do that for us.


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Andros 

So I really need to go back to my gp and request the T3 and T4 test ?

Can she refuse ?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> Thanks Andros
> 
> So I really need to go back to my gp and request the T3 and T4 test ?
> 
> Can she refuse ?


FREE T3 and FREE T4...............you must be specific! Yes; she can refuse.

Make sure you go to the link below and get this stuff down in your mind. You must speak with knowledge.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Thankyou , I will be phoning to make an appointment in the morning. My hubby has looked at this so he'll be coming along to help.

Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

I've got an appointment with my gp tomorrow night, I couldn't get in any sooner.

Thanks to this site and more my hubby has ben reasearching and is 100% behind me now.

I have no life, I am struggling everyday - we both aggree on this, it's no way to live


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> I've got an appointment with my gp tomorrow night, I couldn't get in any sooner.
> 
> Thanks to this site and more my hubby has ben reasearching and is 100% behind me now.
> 
> I have no life, I am struggling everyday - we both aggree on this, it's no way to live


Now that is awesome! What a wonderful man. I know you would do the same for him.

Let us know the outcome! Sending crossed fingers and prayers!


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Still confused ...

I'm sorry to keep coming on here and posting. I am trying to read as much as possible, there's alot to take in. The more I read the more confused I am getting. I thought I would be Hyper but all my symptoms point to Hypo - which is cunfusing me as I am very underweight can you be hypo and underweight ?

Also, all this started about 4 years ago with pain in my eyeball, pressure behind and around the eye, watery eye, flashing lights, bloodshot eye, which has never gone away, the pressure is there every day but sometimes it gets worse. I had an mri scan of the head and nothing showed up, Doesn't this point to graves ? And if so, will this show up on the free T3 and T4 test results?

Sorry again :ashamed0002:


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, any symptoms can happen between hypo and hyper.

I'll defer to the experts, but I believe the eye issues you are describing could point possibly to Graves' Disease.

Glad you got an appointment with the doc! Good luck, let us know how it goes! hugs6


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> Still confused ...
> 
> I'm sorry to keep coming on here and posting. I am trying to read as much as possible, there's alot to take in. The more I read the more confused I am getting. I thought I would be Hyper but all my symptoms point to Hypo - which is cunfusing me as I am very underweight can you be hypo and underweight ?
> 
> ...


Please do not feel sorry for asking questions. You should feel sorry if you don't! That is the purpose behind this board.

Okay....................the FREE T4 and the FREE T3 should provide some clues here re all that.

As you know; I suspect hyper for you but symptoms can and to cross over. Especially with weight. Many hypers gain, many hypos lose.

Here is the test to find out about hyper.

You know I recommend this test; I believe we talked about it before.

About TSI, Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin

Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

You are a treasure and certainly absolutely no trouble to anybody here.


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Hiya,

I've just got back home from a very Awkward appointent with m gp.

We went armed with information and tried our best not to upset her.

She admited it was finaces and said thyroid problems 'would' of shown up from the TSH blood test I had done. She said she wouldn't beable to justify sending me for the FREE T3 and FREE T4 test :sad0049:

Anway, she has aggreed to take bloods from me tomorrow and do this test...

TGAB Antithyroglobulin antibodies ... Can anyone tell me if this test will show up any thyroid issues please ??

I am praying it's worthwhile :sad0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I've just got back home from a very Awkward appointent with m gp.
> 
> ...


Yes, it will.

For you and hubby to read..............

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

She is wrong about the TSH though because many of the antibodies and immunoglobulins in my little list of suggested tests block and bind the TSH receptor site. They also stimulate the TSH receptor site.

It's an attempt to set the body to rights and does not give a single clue as to what is "really" happening.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I've just got back home from a very Awkward appointent with m gp.
> 
> ...


This is very important for you and your husband to read as this test may not be too expensive and she will run it.

T3 Resin Uptake (hyper if high)
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm

You could ask tomorrow; yes? You have nothing to lose by asking.


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Just to let you know I had my blood test on Friday, gp would only do the Antithyroglobulin antibodies test though.

I am shocked Its going to take TWO weeks for my results to come through !

Had a bad few days, symtoms are knocking the crap out of me. Hubby is back at work tomorrow, thats the hardest for me, struggling through the day with my baby. I just hope oneday I will be well enough to take her out to the park:rolleyes:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> Just to let you know I had my blood test on Friday, gp would only do the Antithyroglobulin antibodies test though.
> 
> I am shocked Its going to take TWO weeks for my results to come through !
> 
> Had a bad few days, symtoms are knocking the crap out of me. Hubby is back at work tomorrow, thats the hardest for me, struggling through the day with my baby. I just hope oneday I will be well enough to take her out to the park:rolleyes:


One step at a time must be the doc's philosophy!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh. Anyway, we will see what we will see.

Be sure to get the range also when you get the results for the Thyroglobulin Ab.

Don't know why she would not do the Resin uptake. It is a cheap and antiquated test.

Bleck!

Hang in there and come chat w/us in the meantime. We are here for you for many reasons. Sometimes we even have a bit of fun around here.

Imagine that!


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for replying again Andros :hugs:


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

I've just phoned my doctors and my blood results have come back 'Normal - no action'

I'm lost now I don't know what to do anymore :sad0049:


----------



## Camirae (Sep 26, 2011)

Skye said:


> My baby is now 15 weeks old, at two weeks old deppression hit me bad, I think it was due to a combination of giving birth and all my symtoms taking over every waking minute of my life. My symptoms have worsed since a year ago and include..
> 
> Fatigue - tiredness like I've never felt before, my baby sleeps through the night and I get plenty of sleep !! Try expaining this to the gp though!


Same exact thing here. I was so exhausted that I could barely keep my eyes open. I woke up at around 9, took one or two naps a day, and went back to sleep around 7:30. I thought it was just being postpartum, but other things happened....



> Tremors in my hands.


Here, too. I was so shaky, I felt like I was vibrating inside and outside.



> Dizzy spells all the time, sometimes I feel so unsteady on my feet, this can last for days and come out of no where.


I was then, and still am, lightheaded. It has gotten loads better, but still is there in the background. Dizziness earlier on would be worse...felt like I was losing my balance, had to hold onto walls, I'd run into the door frames!, and I felt strong wooshes of dizziness while breastfeeding.



> Palps. skipt beats, shortness of breath.


Yep. Same things here, too. I still have palps and strong, heavy, almost crushing beats at times. Been to two cardiologists for EKGs, Ultrasounds and Stress tests. Nothing.



> I've started getting hot sweats, like a rush of heat running through my body, then I can also feel so cold when others are hot.


Me too. But I think mine might be due to nursing.



> I have nasel drip, pressure sometimes on the bridge of my nose.


So did I! It was a constant pressure in my sinuses, right between my eyes and behind my nose. Constant! Nothing could make it go away - not allergy meds, not sinus sprays, not saline rinses.



> I have pressure behind one eye, weird vision at times.


Here, too. It almost made me think there's a tumor or something right behind one of my eyes, causing pressure, fullness and occasional fuzzier vision. Of course, there isn't a tumor. >roll eyes<



> Headaches - more like a pressure on one side of my head


I had chronic, every day, all day long headaches, too. Felt very much like pressure, not sharp throbbing pains, just heavy pressure. No medicines I took got rid of them. I saw a neurologist and a headache specialist. Nothing.



> Ear- I feel like my ears are blocked at times, Ive had them checked,


Me too. Saw an ENT thinking my plugged ears were the cause of my dizziness, since my ears were so blocked that going down gentle hills in town would have them cracking and popping all day long. Felt horrible! Of course, there was nothing wrong with my ears, either!!!



> I feel panic for no reason, this can last all day long, it feels like I am on the edge of a panic attack all the time, its the worst feeling ever.


Yep. I had one panic attack and felt on the edge of another attack for months on end. When DH would have to work 24 hour shifts, I'd ask a friend to spend the night....I was filled with so much panic about EVERYTHING!



> I feel like I am not connected - like I am watching myself from the outside in.


I told my husband the same thing during all this....I don't feel real. I feel like I'm watching all that is happening. I felt so detached.



> I get nausea, which comes in bouts and can stay for days, I cant face food when I get this.


I didn't have nausea, but I had no appetite. I lost all interest in eating.



> My scalp is a mess, I have NEVER suffered dandruff before, I put this down to hormones through having a baby, but I have just read this can be a symptom.


My scalp isn't a mess, but I am losing lots of hair and my hair has gone from decent to brittle and kinky.



> My nails have now got ridges in them.


Me too.



> I feel very shaky when I stand, my neck feel like its shaking - sort of like my head is too heavy an my neck wont support it - anyone relate to this one ?


I felt very weak when standing, and yes, my head felt too heavy for my neck. DH is a paramedic and I joked with him, telling him to bring home a cervical collar so I could wear it and give my neck a break from having to carry my heavy head around all day! My neck and shoulders also ached something AWFUL. Just awful. They hurt so bad.

I also had tingling in my legs, carpal tunnel symptoms, insomnia, light sensitivity and a bunch of other things.

Right now, the anxiety has given way to what feels like a low-grade depression, the sinus pressure, eye pressure, headaches, neck and shoulder pain are gone, and the ear pressure is gone. But everything else remains, though nowhere near as bad. And to add to the list now I've also got muscle aches and feel like I'm elderly when standing up from sitting! Gotta shake out all the stiffness!


----------



## Camirae (Sep 26, 2011)

Anyway, I have been trying to figure out if a mom who has already had RAI due to Grave's Disease (me) can still experience a type of postpartum thyroiditis, because what I felt like early on seemed like a thyroid hormone dump, which made me feel hyper, and now I've crashed into hypo. But no one seems to be able to answer that for me. I guess no one knows.


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Camirae wow thanks for your post :hugs:

Were you diagnosed with Graves then ? Does graves show up on the blood tests ?

I always thought I had graves with having the eye symptoms.

To try to explain to my gp that my neck feels weak and my head feels too heavy for it is hard work, glad I am not the only one trying to explain this symptom !


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> Camirae wow thanks for your post :hugs:
> 
> Were you diagnosed with Graves then ? Does graves show up on the blood tests ?
> 
> ...


Skye; you know we need the numbers on your thyroglobulin Ab test. Results and ranges.

Normal does not cut it.

Thank you if you can do this!

Hugs,


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh really, so something could still show even if the doc classed it as normal ?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> Oh really, so something could still show even if the doc classed it as normal ?


Skye; the answer is yes because if something is in range, they say normal. This is not the case always. There are some things you should not have any of such as the Thyroglobulin Ab.

Please go to the link and read.

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Great, thanks for the link :hugs:

My hubby is picking up my blood results after work s I'll post them here as soon as I get them.


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Andros, I've got my blood results can you please have a look at them for me :hugs:

*Thyroid Peroxidase antibody Level Range: <59
TEXT: <33

Serum TSH Level 0.78 Range: 0.4-5

Forced Vital Capacity 2.77 Litres Range:100

FEV1/FV Percent 88%
Text: (108% of Predicted)*

*FINGERSCROSSED* I've had enough now :sad0049:


----------



## Camirae (Sep 26, 2011)

Skye said:


> Hi Andros, I've got my blood results can you please have a look at them for me :hugs:
> 
> *Thyroid Peroxidase antibody Level Range: <59
> TEXT: <33
> ...


What does TEXT mean?

To answer your earlier question....yes, I had Grave's at 15 (or was it 16?). I had the RAI and now I guess I have no functioning thyroid.

How are you doing today?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> Hi Andros, I've got my blood results can you please have a look at them for me :hugs:
> 
> *Thyroid Peroxidase antibody Level Range: <59
> TEXT: <33
> ...


Gosh; I am sort of confused. You had lung capacity tests as I am sure you know.

Kind of low too! This could be due to myopathy from thyroid disease which I in fact had. The lungs are surrounded by muscle and if one has myopathy, it does cause problems.

Do you smoke or have you had repeated pneumonia or exposure to chemicals that could damage your lungs?

Here is some info and a scale for your results.

http://www.brianmac.co.uk/spirometer.htm

Your TSH looks good to me and I fail to understand the numbers on the TPO but I think your result is <33; am I correct? If that is the case, you do have some activity.

It is such a shame that your doc did not do the FREE T3 and FREE T4.

So, where do you stand w/ the doctor? Has he/she said they would run more thyroid tests such as the ones listed below? Has your doctor commented on your labs? If so, what?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi

Yes I smoke, I've got patches from my doctor to give up this week.

Yes I think the results are 33 .. From the link you posted me last time, there should be no reading there am I right ? If so could this result (33) be a thyroid problem accounting for all the symptoms I am suffering ?

My doctor will not do any further tests for me (cost issue). She has not commented on my results it was a receptionist that said they were normal so I asked for a print out - AGAIN.


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Camirae said:


> What does TEXT mean?
> 
> To answer your earlier question....yes, I had Grave's at 15 (or was it 16?). I had the RAI and now I guess I have no functioning thyroid.
> 
> How are you doing today?


I don't know what TEXT means, I think it's the result.

I'm not doing good, thanks for asking, I am practacly house bound atm with my symptoms. I'm really bitter/annoyed atm as my little girl is only 18 weeks old , I am missing out and she is missing out on so much :sad0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes I smoke, I've got patches from my doctor to give up this week.
> 
> ...


You are correct about the TPO; even though it is below the designated range, they are there and they will wax and wane. Sometimes higher, sometimes lower.

I smoked for 44 years; hubby more than that. We quit. It will be 5 years in FEB..

What we did was figure out how much we smoked per day each and only allowed ourselves one every pre-agreed upon stretch of time. Say one hour for the sake of explaining.

Then in about one week, it was one every 2 hours, the next week one every 3 hours until we were just plain done. This worked so well w/o any meds or professional help that we never ever and I swear, never had the urge for a cigarette again. We are so happy!

Anyway; getting back to the TPO..............

It can be "suggestive" of many things. One of those happens to be thyroid disease.

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

The bad thing here is that w/o FREE T3 and FREE T4 or the TSI test, no one can tell if you are hyperthyroid or hypothyroid.

Is this your insurance that won't pay?


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh good plan on the smoking, I think I might try that this week!

No insurrance over in the uk, it's all NHS. I will have to go private for more tests... Which is the worry as I don't know where to start looking!

So I am clear, as I am abit thick haha.. all this can be thyroid related, my doctor, is scimping on tests.. For the years I have been suffering and it's been much worse in the last year, I still could have an undected thyroid problem even though my test results are '33' .. so I would need to find a private doctor to be treated ?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> Oh good plan on the smoking, I think I might try that this week!
> 
> No insurrance over in the uk, it's all NHS. I will have to go private for more tests... Which is the worry as I don't know where to start looking!
> 
> So I am clear, as I am abit thick haha.. all this can be thyroid related, my doctor, is scimping on tests.. For the years I have been suffering and it's been much worse in the last year, I still could have an undected thyroid problem even though my test results are '33' .. so I would need to find a private doctor to be treated ?


You could have a thyroid problem, yes. I don't know how they work over there. Can't you submit a formal request to the powers that be for more in-depth testing?


----------



## Skye (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Andros, you haven't a clue how much you've helped on this site :hugs:

I will have a look for a private clinic now and hopefully this can be the start of things. As I know I can't go on much longer as I am, I am really struggling through everyday.

Massive thankyou :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Skye said:


> Thanks Andros, you haven't a clue how much you've helped on this site :hugs:
> 
> I will have a look for a private clinic now and hopefully this can be the start of things. As I know I can't go on much longer as I am, I am really struggling through everyday.
> 
> Massive thankyou :hugs::hugs::hugs:


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; and your precious little one surely deserves to have a mom that is feeling good, ya' know?

I am going to keep you and the family in my thoughts and prayers about all of this and please, please keep us in the loop.










And do know that we are here for you through thick and thin.


----------



## Camirae (Sep 26, 2011)

Andros, you're so good to us all. :hugs:


----------

